# Windows 8.1 loging and shutdown



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all I have a Samsung 300t netbook it won't boot from USB and the recovery partition is broken. 
It loads and logs into windows 8.1 but shutdowns after a few seconds.
How the flip do indiagnos this one?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That sounds like heat maybe caused by dust inside...have you tried "can of air" through the vents and then vacuum out the inside as best through the vents. I also wonder if hsf fan is off, can you hear fan running? Can you boot to safe mode?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

There are no fans and no cents it's a tablet active tab 300t


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to the *Advanced* tab, _Disable_ *Fast Bios Mode*. _Save and Exit_. Put Flash drive in and restart. Press *F12 *at bootup, you should see the USB Flash Drive as an option, move this to First Boot Device.


----------

